# Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?



## Basi8811 (8. August 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte demnächst anfangen mir leichte Posen 1,5-4g zu bauen.
Welches Auftriebsmaterial brauche ich?
Styropor, Sterudor, Balsaholz, Korken...

Mit welchem Werkzeug kann ich sie in eine Tropfenform, Rundform etc. bringen?

Was verwendet man als Stiel?
Glasfaserstäbchen?
Sind nähmlich gut elastich.

Und färben?
Welche Farbe kann ich verwenden?
Revell mit Klarlack drübersprühen?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für antworten.


----------



## muddyliz (8. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Sieh mal auf meiner HP nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/posenangeln.htm#pose


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hier waren vor einiger zeit mal wunderhübsche  Pose aus schilfrohr gebastelt worden. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Mit den kleinen Korkschwimmern hab ich früher auf Forelle und Äsche gefischt, der Gewässerwart hasst mich heute noch dafür...:q 







Und die werden so gebaut...
Nen kleinen Flaschenkorkenb bekommt man in vielen Geschäften fürn paar Cent






Mit nem Metalldorn mittig aufstechen und ab damit in die Bohrmaschiene, aber Vorsicht des ganze sollte bzw. darf nich eiern
Mit Schleifpapier die gewünschte Form geben







Wenn man will kann jetzt noch nen Schlitz für die Schnur reinsägen, macht den Schwimmer eigentlich erst richtig praktisch:q 
Ein Zahnstocher dient als Fixierungsstift













Jetzt nur noch mit weißer Modellbaufarbe vorgrundieren und mit neonroter "vollenden", ich hab Revell benutzt, Klarlack kann man draufmachen muss aber nich sein.

Mfg barsch_zocker


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@barsch zocker

Ich hab auch schon einige Posen aus Kork gebaut, nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie du, hab den Kork aber nie richtig glatt bekommen.Welche Körnung beim Schleifpapier nimmst du?

Fangnix


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hm... des kann ich leider nich genau sagen, is ziemlich lange her...
aber ich hab wenn mir sicher war das nix schief geht, immer mit voller Drehzahl gearbeitet. Erst gröberes so ca. 80 und den Feinschliff so mit ca. 180 aber mach des lieber nich im Keller sondern in der Garage oder noch besser, nein sogar am Besten auf der Wiese hinterm Haus, die Staubentwicklung is enorm.

barsch_zocker


----------



## muddyliz (9. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Kork ist halt immer hubbelig.
Balsaholz bekommst du wunderbar glatt, wenn du wie folgt vorgehst:
- Form mit dem Messer grob zurechtschneiden,
- mit 60er Schmirgelpapier in der Bohrmaschine die Form grob schleifen,
- mit 220er, 400er und 600er Schmirgel fein schleifen,
- 1x mit Kronengrund (braune Dose) grundieren (ist in 20 Minuten trocken, dadurch werden die herausstehenden Fasern des Holzes fixiert),
- von Hand mit 600er Schmirgelpapier noch mal leicht drüber gehen (so schleifst du die rauen Fasern weg),
- anfärben.
Jetzt sind die Posenkörper glatt wie ein Kinderpopo.


----------



## Basi8811 (10. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*



> mit 60er Schmirgelpapier in der Bohrmaschine die Form grob schleifen


 Wie soll man das Schmirgelpapier an der Bohrmaschine befestigen?


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Habe auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht mit der Bormaschine zu »drechseln« Bloß wie spanne ich das Holz/Kork ein? Wie lagere ich es auf der anderen Seite??? Gibt´s dazu eine bebilderte Anleitung?


----------



## MegaAal (10. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Nimm einfach eine Feder und mache uben und unten ein StückSchlauch drann (ist immer bei Knicklichtern dabei). Die Federn findetst du ja eigentlich überall wo Enten sind oder du hostst sie im Bastelgeschäft.


----------



## Fangnix (11. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Bondex
Ich hab es immer so gemacht, das ich in den grob vorgearbeiteten Korkkörper ein dünnes Loch (ca 1mm) mit einem Nagel reingedrückt habe und nun ein relativ dicken Bohrer (ca.3mm) wie einen Korkenzieher reingedreht habe. Nun saß der Korken relativ stramm und konnte gedreht werden.

@muddyliz
Funktioniert das so oder so ähnlich auch mit Balsa?


----------



## Basi8811 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Habe es mal mit Sterudor probiert.
Aber nur mit Schmirgelpapier, ziemlich rauh.

War ziemlich schwierig eine gute Form zu bekommen.
Werde es mal dann mit der Bohrmaschine probieren.


----------



## muddyliz (12. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@ Basi8811:


> Wie soll man das Schmirgelpapier an der Bohrmaschine befestigen?


Vor Inbetriebnahme der Tastatur Gehirn einschalten:
Ich habe dir doch oben einen Link auf meine HP gesetzt, hast du dir das dort Geschriebene mal durchgelesen? Da stehen 3 Möglichkeiten, wie man den Balsaholz-Rohling in die Bohrmaschine spannt. Wenn die dann läuft, hältst du das Schmirgelpapier einfach sachte gegen den Posen-Rohling, wobei du das Schmirgelpapier an den Enden anfasst, damit die Fingerchen nicht zu heiß werden.
Roger?


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Doch habe ich.
4 mal sogar.

Aber mit Sterudor geht das nicht.
Das dreht durch.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Servus. Versuchs ma in einem Bastelgeschäft da gibts Styroporkugerl in allen größen und formen un nen Papenstiel. Ich hab sogar schon welche in Tropfenform aus Kunststoff gesehen die sich super für ne Pose eignen würden, dann hast klare Körper wie die Drenan Posen.


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Habe gestern mal versuch zu drechseln (mit Ackuschrauber) Ich habe erst ein Loch in das zu schleifende Holzstück gebohrt und dann eine abgesägte Holz-Schraube in das Futter der Bohrmaschine eingespannt. Auf diese habe ich das Holzstück einfach »aufgeschraubt«. Das hielt ganz gut allerdings hatte ich Probleme den genauen Mittelpukt zu finden und so eierte mein Rohling ziemlich stark. 
Außerdem eignet sich das nur für kleinere und vor allem schon vorgeschnitzte Werkstücke. Zu kleine Hölzer reißen beim aufschrauben ein (wegen Druck durch die Schraube von innen)
Um richtig zu drechseln bräuchte man eine 2. Aufhängung. Man bräuchte dann auch richtige Schnitzmesser??? um schneller ein Ergebnis zu erziehlen, Schleifen dauert bei einem Kantholz ewig!!! Hat hier schon mal jemand so eine Konstruktion gebastelt, die sich für die Bormaqschine eignet? Dann könnte man ruckizucki endlich seine Wobbler basteln ohne viel schnitzen zu müssen.
Für Infos bin ich sehr dankbar.
Wie kann ich eine Bormaschine stationär einsetzen, also an einem Tisch befestigen ohne extra ein teures Stativ kaufen zu müssen???

@muddyliz 
hast Du auch vielleicht dazu Ideen? Wäre echt klasse...


----------



## muddyliz (13. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Kauf dir ne Tischbohrmaschine. Die gibt es mit ca. 400 Watt schon so ab 50 Euro. Mit der geht das Posendrehen prima, vorausgesetzt, du verwendest weiches Holz wie Balsa oder Abachi.


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@muddyliz 
Hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber ich habe leider kaum noch Platz in meinem Bastelkeller. Und trotzdem bleibt immer noch das Problem mit der 2. Aufhängung für das Werkstück. Wenn dann will ich auch richtig drechseln, vielleicht mal Fliegenrutengriffe aus Wurzelholz, Zapfen für Steckruten und und und, dann brauche ich eine andere Lösung. Außerdem habe ich bereits 5 Bohrmaschinen Drehmel, Accuschrauber, Hilti, normale Bormaschine, da muß ich doch eine davon als Antriebsmotor nutzen können???


----------



## Fangnix (14. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Wie wär's damit
(Hoffentlich erkennt man was)


----------



## Fangnix (14. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Zwei weitere Bilder:


----------



## levalex (14. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

schonmal jemand dran gedacht, ein rundholz zu benutzen??
das kan man komplett in die bohrmaschiene einspannen. der max durchmesser liegt mei "normalen"
bohmaschienen zwischen 10 und 13mm. das sollte reichen....


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Fangnix 
das Ding siht gut aus. Woher hast Du das? Brauche mehr input.
@levalex
Rundhölzer sind zu teuer, und meist nicht aus Balsa oder Wurzelholz. Nene will ja auch gerne mal was selber machen. Außerdem werden Rundhölzer im Borfutter gequetscht. Bei zuviel Druck am Ende rutschen sie aus dem Futter und fangen an zu schlagen, dat is also nix. Aber theoretisch nicht schlecht.


----------



## barsch_zocker (15. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Irgendwer hat den Link schon mal gepostet
http://www.bastler-zentrale.de/
da gibts z.B. Balsarundstäbe und so teuer find ich die nich:m 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@barsch_zocker 
mir wäre eine gute Drechselvorrichtung lieber


----------



## Fangnix (16. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Bondex
Ich hab die Bilder auf der Seite http://www.lurebuilding.nl/engtoolsdraaibank.html
gefunden. Steht aber nicht sehr viel drüber auser das es nicht viel gekostet hat und das man es (glaube ich) im Baumarkt bekommt.

PS: Lurebuilding.nl ist auch eine sehr gute Köder-Bau-Seite!


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Fangnix 
habe da mal nachgesehen, aber stand echt nicht viel drüber drin


----------



## Freizeitfischer (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

hallo, 

solche drechselvorrichtungen für die Bohrmaschiene gibt es im Baumarkt, sind aber nicht ganz billig. ich hab mir letzten aus einem def. Accu-Schrauber das Spannfutter mit Welle ausgebaut. Das Praktische ist auf der Welle befindet sich noch das vordere Kugellager - also in ein geeignetes Kantholz (Hartholz) ein Loch mit dem Außendurchmesser des Kugellagers bohren und das Kugellager mit dem Bohrfutter einpressen - so hat man ein wunderbares Gegenlager für seine Bohrmaschiene. Def. Auccu-Schrauber bekommt man auch leicht, nur lange genug nicht laden - dann ist der Accu hin. Ein neuer Schrauber ist meist billiger als ein Ersatzaccu.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Freizeitfischer 
Danke für den Tip, werde ich mir merken, vielleicht finde ich etwas Schrott auf´m Flomarkt, mein Schrauber läuft ja noch perfekt


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Achja kannste mal Fotos von Deiner Konstruktion hier reinklatschen?


----------



## das_angel_eumel (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Basi,

diese Drechselvorrichtungen gibt es wie bereits gesagt im Baumarkt. Habe mir letztes Jahr so ein Teil für ca. 50 € zugelegt. ( OK, nicht gerade günstig, aber wenn mal überlegt was ein Waggler im Geschäft kostet, hat man das nach einigen Posen locker wieder raus!!)
Als Antrieb verwende ich eine normale Bohrmaschine. Den Drechselvorsatz kann man an fast jedem Tisch befestigen und mittels einer Schraubzwinge sogar noch ein Staubsauger befestigen, da das Zerspanen von Balsaholz fürchterlich staubt.
Also: Balsaholz einspannen (nicht zu fest, da es sonst am Zapfen reisst), Bohrer einschalten und gang langsam mit einem schaften Meißel dem Holz nähern. So das es langsam eine runde Form bekommt. Wenn es dann rund genug läuft, mit groben Schleifpapier in Form bringen und mit feinem Schleifpapier glätten. Mit etwas Übung ist der Posenkörper in 5 Minuten fertig.


----------



## Ferry (13. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Posen kann man schnell, simpel und einfach aus Bambusröhrchen in jeder Länge bauen. Gibts im Gartenmarkt überall. Einfach die Länge entsprechend abschneiden ( sinnvoll immer an den Verdickungen ). Oben ein 4mm Loch mittig in Längsrichtung bohren, unten eins mit 3 mm ebenfalls reinbohren.
In das 4mm Loch kommt ein verbrauchtes rotes Knicklicht oder ähnliches mit Sekundenkleber oder Heißkleber rein. In das untere Loch kann man einen kleinen Wirbel einstecken und verkleben oder man biegt aus VA-Schweißdraht eine Öse. Dann Lackieren und fertig. Dauert nicht lange und ist spottbillig. Habe so meine Schleienwaggler verfummelt. Man kann auch ein "Segel" dranbasteln und auf das Bambus einen Korken stecken. Fertig ist die Raubfischpose. Ich habe den Kork aus alten Korkplatten für Fußböden mit ner Lochkreissäge( kleiner Durchmesser ) fix ausgeschnitten. Vorteil dabei, in jeder Scheibe die entsteht ist mittig immer eine Loch. Das ganze auf einen entsprechenden Stab fädeln un untereinander verkleben, nun kann man ohne rumeiern mit Sandpapier oder Feile das ganze an einer Bohrmaschine bearbeiten.

Grüße cl


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

habe jetzt meine Drechselbank, ist aber noch nicht ausgepackt! Wenn ich sie getestet habe melde ich mich wieder


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Posen kann man sehr gut aus Pappelrinde herstellen. Man sucht sich eine Pappel die gefällt wurde oder vom Sturm umgefallen ist und entfernt möglichtst lange Rindenstücke. Diese lässt man trocknen und schneidet daraus mit einer Säge Rohlinge. Mit einem Küchenmesser und Sandpapier kann man aus den Rohlingen die Posenkörper formen. 
Die Pose wird mit Modellbaufarbe und Klarlack angestrichen.

Pappelrinde ist härter als Pappelholz und hat einen größeren Auftrieb und Pappelrinde ist wesentlich härter als Balsaholz.


----------



## barsch_zocker (14. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*



			
				kaulbarsch100 schrieb:
			
		

> Posen kann man sehr gut aus Pappelrinde herstellen ...
> Pappelrinde ist härter als Pappelholz und hat einen größeren Auftrieb und Pappelrinde ist wesentlich härter als Balsaholz.


|good: 
Stimmt... #6 Aus dem Zeug hab ich früher Wobbler gebaut|rotwerden  
Ich werd die Woche mal losziehen und wieder was davon holen:q Gut und günstig... naja eher umsonst:q Und in rauhen Mengen

*Das Zeug is nur gut wenns richtig abgelagert wurde und schön trocken is  *

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Wie sieht denn die Rinde aus? Ich meine macht mal ein Foto hier rein


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hallo Bondex,
ein Stück unbehandelte Rinde habe ich nicht mehr. Auf dem Bild ist aber ein Rohling und eine fertige Pose zu erkennen.


----------



## bernd noack (16. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*









--- es klingt zwar wie ein witz aber in malaysia werden von den einheimischen anglern alte schaumgummisandalen als grundmaterial fuer den posenkoerper verwendet und man faengt gut damit-die bastler unter euch sollten das material und dessen bearbeitungsmoeglichkeiten mal testen---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










---ich persoenlich kaufe meine posen im anglershop zum preise zwischen 20 eurocent und maximal 1 euro---fast alles in suedostasien ist wesentlich billiger als in deutschland-da lohnt sich eigenbau kaum---
#6


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

:q So, hier ist mein erster Drechselversuch mit meiner neuen Vorrichtung.


----------



## sammycr65 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Bondex!


Ich habe schon von Filmen gehört wo sowas eine
große Rolle gespielt hat!!!  
Sieht ein wenig aus wie ....!
hattest Du eine "Vorlage" dafür?

schönes Wochenend wünscht 

der Sammy


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@sammycr65
du hast bestimmt nicht nur davon gehört, du sammelst doch solche Filmchen :q Nein, daran habe ich aber auch schon gedacht. Ist aber wirklich nur ein Übungsstück #h


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Auch ich mache meine Feststell-und Durchlaufposen selbst aus Balsaholz.Dazu reicht mir mein zweigängiger Bohrschrauber.  :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Wolli. Wie spannst Du denn das Holz ein, oder wie machst Du es beim Drehen fest?


----------



## gismowolf (21. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Björn!
Ich nehme Balsa-Rundhölzer und säge mir die richtige Länge ab.Aber Achtung:Man muß
ein Sägeblatt mit feiner Verzahnung(Metallsägeblatt) nehmen,sonst reißt das weiche Balsaholz auf.Zum Einspannen nehme ich ein ca.200-250mm langes Stück Edelstahl-Schweißdraht mit dem gleichen ø ,den die Antenne aus Holz,Metall oder Kunststoff hat.Bei Durchlaufposen nehme ich Kunststoffröhrchen aus dem Flugzeugmodellbau oder einfach ausgeschriebene  Minen von Kugelschreibern.
Den nun mit dem gleichen ø ausgewählten Niro-Schweißdraht schleife ich nun so zu,daß eine 30°-ige Spitze (=Kegel)entsteht.Nun schleife ich mit einer feinkörnigen 
Schleifscheibe(mit einem kleinen Tischschleifbock),die eine scharfe Kante hat an der
Umfangsfläche der kegelförmig geschliffenen Spitze zwei oder drei Kerben hinein,wobei 
an der linken Kerbenseite eine schneidende Kante entstehen soll.Diese schneidenden Kanten bilden dann den Bohrer für das Zentrier-und Spannwerkzeug der Rohpose.
Ich markiere dann am abgesägten Holzstück den Mittelpunkt,spanne das angeschliffene Schweißdrahtstück in das Futter des Bohrschraubers und drücke die Spitze mit Gefühl
vorerst einmal ca. 20mm in das Rundholz,welches ich mit der linken Hand gefühlsmäßig in die Flucht der Drehachse halte.Dann lockere ich den Handgriff und drücke sanft auf den Druckknopf des Bohrschraubers,damit die Drehzahl vorerst einmal klein bleibt und dann erhöhe ich langsam die Drehzahl.Da siehst und spürst Du gleich,ob das Holzstück nun zentriert ist oder ob es beim Drehen eiert!(=schlägt):q
Wenn`s paßt,bohrst Du langsam durch.Das Holzstück sitzt nun ziemlich fest am Schweißdraht.Das Drechseln kann nun beginnen.Zum Abschleifen verwende ich 250-er 
Schleifleinen und falte das bis zu 4 oder 5 mal,so daß es halbwegs steif ist.Jetzt kann man mit der Formgebung ganz nach Wunsch und Gelingen beginnen.Man muß nur darauf achten,daß man nicht zu stark mit dem Schleifleinen andrückt,sonst kann es passieren,daß sich das Rundholz zu drehen beginnt.Mit einem 400-er-Schleifleinen
wird dann noch feingeschliffen und zuletzt die rohe Pose vom Dorn gezogen.Dann kann man die Antenne einschieben und verkleben!Sollte etwas unklar sein,dann löchere mich!!  Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Wolli
mach mal ein Foto von deinem Draht hier rein. Ich glaube ich habe das früher ähnlich mit einem langen Nagel gemacht. Das Problem dabei ist es immer einen länglichen Körper ganz gerade zu durchboren! Außerdem sitzt das Holz nicht fest genug auf der Stahlachse, sodaß man nur Rundhölzer dazu nehmen kann weil man nicht wie beim richtigen Drechseln grob mit dem Messer wegschneiden kann... Man bräuchte eine gute Idee wie man auch feine und kleine Holzteile sauber und gut genug halten/einspannen kann. Frage mich immer nur wie das die Industrie macht wenn sie kleine Hütchen aus Holz für Menschärgeredichnicht-Spiele dreht. Die müssen eigentlich sogar am Kopf frei drehen, sonst kann dieser ja nicht rund werden, aber wie machen die das bloß?


----------



## Nasenjäger (22. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi mein Name ist Tom.

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach ich kann dir zwei Tipps geben entweder du kaufst dir Balsaholz in Runder Form mit ca. 3cm Durchmesser.Kleb oben einen Schaschlikspieß ein (Sekundenkleber) und unten Federstahldraht gibts im Bastelgeschäft. Jetzt spann die "Pose" in eine Bohrmaschine mit Bohrständer ein und lass Sie bei hoher Drehzahl laufen. Dann nimmst Du feines 120 Schmirgelpapier und gibst dem Schwimmer die nötige Form. Anschließend anmalen und lackieren. 

Die zweite Möglichkeit ist du kaufst dir Styroporkugeln mit unterschiedlichem Durchmesser und bohrst einen Schaschlikspieß komplett durch und klebst Ihn fest. Anschließend bemalen und lackieren also viel Spass!


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Nasenjäger 
erst mal herzlich wilkommen in unserer Bastelecke!
Wird der Schaschlikspieß beim Einspannen nicht zerquetscht? Wie lagerst Du die andere Seite. Bleibt immer noch das Problem ein langes Stück Holz der Länge nach zu durchbohren und dabei genau in der Mitte des "Blanks" zu bleiben


----------



## bernd noack (22. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*










-als posenantenne ist sehr gut ein wattestaebchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohne watte zu verwenden-vorteil 1. aus plaste damit unzerbrechlich 2. sind diese staebchen innen hohl man kann also die pose sehr variabel als feststell-oder gleitpose bei schnurdurchfuehrung durch die antenne nutzen---ideal dazu zum feststellen diese gummistopper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---
#6


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Bondex!
Servus Björn! - Hier die von Dir gewünschten Bilder.Ich hoffe,daß man beim herauszoomen die eingeschliffenen Kerben,die als Schnittkanten für den "Zentrierbohrer"dienen,gut sehen kann.Das war gar nicht so einfach,das zu fotografieren.Normale Bohrer darfst Du nicht nehmen,die wickeln die etwas härteren Balsaholzfasern auf und dann verläuft sich der Bohrer.Also ich dreh diesen angeschliffenen Dorn langsam mit viel Gefühl freihändig vorerst ca.20mm in die Längsachse des Balsa-Rundholzes.Dann erhöhe ich die Drehzahl und sehe,ob ich in der 
Mitte bin oder ob`s eiert.Ein leichter Schlag ist halb so schlimm,das kann man leicht abschleifen.Wenn die Flucht paßt,drück ich die nächsten 20-30mm hinein und probier dann wieder ob es fluchtet(=ohne Schlag dreht).Nehmen wir an,es schlägt,dann drücke ich das Rundholz mit der Hand,die es immer noch hält,leicht in die Gegenrichtung und meist kann man das auf diese Art korrigieren!Wenn Du der Länge nach durch bist,kannst Du mit der Formgebung beginnen.Große Drehzahl eingeschaltet und mit dem 
Schleifleinen dem Gefühl freien Lauf lassen.Aber Achtung: Wenn Du der Länge nach mit dem Bohrdorn durch das Rundholz bist,nicht das Balsaholz mit der Hand verdrehen!!
Da kann es dann sein,daß es locker wird und sich mitdreht.Wenn ich beide Hände zum Formgeben frei haben will,spanne ich den Bohrschrauber in einen Bohrständer und richte den Spann(bohr)dorn so ein,daß er mit der Spitze in einem vorher gebohrtem Loch im Bohrständerboden (=in der Regel aus Alu)sozusagen in einem Lager läuft.Wenn 
man das  gefaltete Schleifleinen flächig zu stark auf das sich drehende Balsaholz drückt,kann es natürlich sein,daß der Reibungswiderstand so groß wird,daß sich das 
Holzstück am Dorn dreht.Darum soll man mit Gefühl und mit der Kante des mehrfach gefalteten Schleifleinen arbeiten.Das geht in der Regel sehr schnell.Ist die gewünschte Form "gedrechselt"und fein nachgeschliffen,hält man die so geformten Pose mit der Hand fest und zieht den Dorn mit eingeschaltetem Bohrschrauber heraus.Dann wird je nach Wunsch eine leere Gelschreibermine oder eine Holz-,Kunststoff-,oder Metallantenne eingeklebt.


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Wolli
ganz gut erklärt. So ähnlich habe ich das früher auch gemacht, aber ich war nie so recht zufrieden, gerade bei sehr dünnen Wettkampfposen ist mir das Balsa ausgerissen (innerer Druck durch die Achse) und dann hat sich die Geschichte innen immer mitgedrecht wenn man zu stark aufgedrückt hatte.


----------



## gismowolf (24. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hi Björn!
Drum haben ja auch alle meine Posen ein Bäuchlein!!:q (aber auch für eine größere Tragkraft im fließenden Wasser!)#h


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Naja vielleicht finden wir noch die perfekte Lösung für dieses Problem, wenn ja, dann her damit!


----------



## Fangnix (25. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Bondex
Wie sieht das aus mit deiner Drehbank? Kann man dadrin keine Posen drehen? Müsste doch eigendlich genau das richtige sein, oder vofür hast du de dir zugelet?


----------



## Bondex (26. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@Fangnix
ja hatte ich auch gedacht, aber die Aufhängung müßte überarbeitet werden. Vielleicht kann man damit dann au´ch Wobbler basteln


----------



## Fangnix (26. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Was musst du denn da Überarbeiten? Schick ma ein Foto von der Drehbank!


----------



## Lenzibald (26. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Servus. Kork oder Styropor gibts fertig als Kugel oder Tropfenform in allen größen in fast jedem Bastelgeschäft und als Antenne ist ein Bowdenzug aus dem Modellbau super geeignet.Die Bowdenzüge haben den vorteil das sie hohl sind und man leicht ne kleine Öse einkleben kann sehr biegsam und brechen nicht so schnell ab. Kostet einen Pappenstiel das ganze als Farbe gibts Posenfarben die schnell trocknen und super halten.


----------



## Calli (26. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Hallo,
hab noch einen weiteren Tip, besorg Dir doch mal das klassische Material, ein paar
Pfauenfedern (Peacocks).Die bekommt man oft in Bastelläden, hab aber auch schon welche in Angelgeschäften erworben.Ich habe daraus Posen von 1,5gr-ca.5gr hergestellt, danach werden mirdie Posen zu groß.Du kannst mit Superkleber einen Wirbel einkleben und hast eine Laufpose.Bemalen nach Lust und Laune, ich selbst färbe nur die Spitzen und dann Klarlack.Das Ende mit dem Wirbel umwickle ich ein Stück (ca.1-2cm) mit fest mit farbigen Garn und verklebe es sauber mit dem Wirbel. Sieht gut aus und sichert noch ein bißchen. Auf die Idee kam ich aus verschiedenen Lektüren wie z.B. "Angeln mit Pfiff" von Fred J. Taylor oder "Fisch und Fang"-Sonderheft Karpfen.
Konnte im Sommer mit 8cm Pfauenkielpose und Liftmethode einige feine Karpfen und Schleien fangen.Die Angelfirma "Peter Drennan", bekannt für seine excellenten Posen,
bietet heute noch Posen aus Pfauenfeder an, wegen der guten Eigenschaften dieses
Naturproduckts. 
Den Tip mit dem Bambus fand ich gut, den werd ich mal ausprobieren.
MFG
Calli


----------



## Bondex (26. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Wenn man ein Stachelschwein besitzt sollte man auch dieses nutzen, gibt superhaltbare unauffällige Posen! Igel ist vielleicht etwas klein, aber auch einen Versuch wert (zum Anfüttern)


----------



## eschnei (26. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

hallo ich finde eure ideen sehr gut aber warum muss den der körper so glatt sein das dürfte dem wasser doch ziemlich egal sein schwimmen tut er auch wenns nicht so glatt ist oder ist das wie beim castingsport hauptsache alles getunt und arschglatt auch wenns keiner brauch.
bin mal gespannt ob ich eine ernstzunehmende antwort bekomme warum das so glatt sein soll. auf jeden fall finde ich es gut und werde jetzt auch mal eine pose selber bauen.

gruß erik


----------



## barsch_zocker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Eigentlich muss der schwimmer nich 100%tig glatt oder symetrisch sein, 
aber die meisten Bastler sind irgendwo kleine Perfektionisten und haben eben ihre eigenen Vorstellungen 
wie das Endprodukt aussehen soll/muss und ehe es nich so aussieht wie man´s will lässt man´s nich. 

Das Ergebnis soll eben nich nur praktikabel sein sondern auch optisch ansprechend#6
Aber rein Handwerklich wird der Schwimmer durch die Grundierung, Farben und den Lack glatt, ohne die der Schwimmer nich lange im Wasser durchhalten würde :q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## eschnei (27. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

sach ich doch


----------



## muddyliz (28. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

@ eschnei:
Eine glatte Pose hat weniger *Luft*widerstand und lässt sich weiter werfen. Auch im Wasser ist eine glatte Pose von Vorteil, weil dann die Kontaktfläche mit der Wasseroberfläche geringer ist => geringere Oberflächenspannung => die Pose zeigt beim Anbiss weniger Widerstand, der Fisch wird also nicht so schnell misstrauisch.
Und so bekommt man die Pose glatt:
- mit 400er Schmirgelpapier glätten,
- mit Kronengrund (braune Dose) grundieren (ist nach 20 Minuten fest), gleichzeitig werden so die noch abstehenden Holzfasern fixiert,
- leicht mit 600er Schmirgelpapier von Hand nachschleifen,
- anmalen.


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2004)

*AW: Poseneigenbau! Wie baue ich eine leichte Feststellpose?*

Naja man würde vielleicht komisch angesehen werden wenn man so einen Krüppel am Band hätte. Vielleicht bieten symetrische und glatte Posen auch weniger Wasserwiderstand für den Fisch??? Ich hatte früher mal eine Pose ganz einfach gebaut: Einen Draht durch ein Stück Stüropor gesteckt und dieses dann ringsherum abgeflammt so daß sich das Material zusammen gezogen hatte. Dadurch ergab sich eine feste Außenhaut. Ich brauchte das Etwas nur noch zu Lackieren und fertig war die Krüppelpose, geangelt habe ich damit aber nie weil ich 1000 schönere besessen hatte. Aber für den ambitionierten Schwarzangler wär´s vielleicht  was, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------

